# TT Mk3 / R4.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

'Mini R8' is raring to go!
New R4 is coming - and zero-emissions model based on e-tron concept is set to top the range


































Here are the pictures that show Audi is on a real charge when it comes to electric sports cars.

This is the preview of the new R4 - a production version of the stunning electric e-tron concept car, revealed at last month's Frankfurt Motor Show.

The R4 is also likely to spawn petrol-engined versions, giving the R8 a much anticipated smaller brother coupé that sits above the TT in the range.

Wowing crowds with its zero emissions electric powertrain, the e-tron was a big hit at Frankfurt. But only now has Audi of America's president Johan de Nysschen confirmed the Tesla Roadster rival will reach showrooms.

The project is likely to be helped by Audi's joint venture with fellow VW Group firm, Porsche, which will see the R4 share a new chassis with the next-generation Boxster and Cayman.

This new sports car range will feature an electric version at the very top of the line-up, with petrol versions underneath.

As you can see from our illustrations, it will look striking. It mixes the compact, squat proportions of the e-tron concept car with amazing design cues such as those LED C-shaped headlights, along with a trademark Audi grille and scalloped sides. Seen here in targa-topped roadster trim, it will also be available as a coupé and a drop-top.

The new flagship will be powered by a development of the e-tron's electric powertrain. There's a lithium-ion battery pack with four electric motors, two on each axle, giving it a fresh take on Audi's quattro four-wheel-drive theme.

These give an output of around 300bhp, as well as an incredible 4,500Nm of torque, delivering instant acceleration with 0-60mph in 4.8 seconds. Top speed is likely to jump from the concept's 124mph to a more supercar-like 140mph - all with no tailpipe emissions.

As in the concept, the 470kg lithium-ion battery is placed in the middle of the car, where the engine would be. Once fully charged, it promises to deliver a range of about 155 miles.

Drive is biased towards the rear - just like the R8 - and the chassis is a new aluminium spaceframe set-up with plastic body panels to keep weight down to around 1,500kg.

De Nysschen said he expects to see prototypes on the road within two years, so showroom-ready versions could arrive in 2012. That gives Audi time to refine the electric powertrain and decide whether it wants to lease batteries to customers - as Renault is planning - or include them in the price of the car.

Further down the range, the R4 will feature several engines from the current TT line-up, including a 335bhp 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo. 
It's likely to arrive within the next two years.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think that looks better than the R8


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

thats more talk than then e-tron. yes i did type talk.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

> These give an output of around 300bhp, as well as an incredible 4,500Nm of torque, delivering instant acceleration with 0-60mph in 4.8 seconds. Top speed is likely to jump from the concept's 124mph to a more supercar-like 140mph - all with no tailpipe emissions.


supercar-like 140mph? thats one slow super car... or should i say fast TT (in my case fast TTS, as soon as i get my lovely hands on it next year, because of my build week of 51)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My name's down already.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks quite nice actually


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Now that certainly looks nice. Don't think I'd be interested in the battery powered electric version - I just don't fancy the idea of having to spend hours and hours charging a car just to get a few miles out of it. I do far too many long range journeys for that to ever be practical. Hydrogen fuel cells seem to me a far more sensible way forward.

However, the petrol version would certainly interest me. A much better looking car than the MK2.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Certainly looks an interesting concept. If it is around 1500 kg that's a bit of a porker.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

syc23 said:


> Certainly looks an interesting concept. If it is around 1500 kg that's a bit of a porker.


That's for the electric version with 4 electric motors and 470 Kg lithium-ion batteries.
With a longitudinal R5 2.5TFSI mid engine and quattro it will weigh 1200-1300 Kg.


----------



## d0mokun (Jul 27, 2009)

Personally I preferred the looks of the R4 in previous articles etc:








http://www.cartech.fr/news/audi-r4-39384824.htm

Though that's not to say the above isn't awesome- because it is. I wonder what sort of price bracket it'll fit into?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

d0mokun said:


> Personally I preferred the looks of the R4 in previous articles etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely above the TT.


----------



## maxreality (Apr 2, 2008)

i hope brake will not squeal


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking car!

I do like the torque of electric vehicles but I agree that hydogen must surely be the future.


----------



## Jase (Sep 29, 2009)

That car looks horrific.


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's a real minger :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R5T said:


> d0mokun said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I preferred the looks of the R4 in previous articles etc:
> ...


Thats the face lift MKII due in a few weeks time.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > d0mokun said:
> ...


those pictures from that french site are so badly photoshopped by noobs.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

All images are speculative and not officially from Audi. Also keep in mind De Nysschen said he expects "prototypes" on the road within two years... That does not mean in showrooms in 2012 like the article suggest. Let's be realistic.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > d0mokun said:
> ...


Seriously ???? 

Please don't tease 

Concept pics on the 1st page look fantastic !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry this is in the wrong forum can someone move it to other marques .


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

the background is air brushed to hell and while the wheels are stationary. most car news website mags prototype pics are BS, clues are "property / copyrighted XXX graphic studio" or any photoshopping.

People only believe it because they want to, remember pics of future Mk2 with 4 fog lights or the coming 2009 TT with a mid engine twin turbo 450bhp v8 or the RS5 coupe sitting next to the M3? they depend on this BS to draw in readers and earn on ads, its too bad people dont have the common sense to realise the pixel count on the cars dont even match the background. If the mags know so much and gave such a fantastically accurate spec and an image, drawing in such interest, why hasnt the manu come out with a prototype?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

BLinky said:


> People only believe it because they want to . . . its too bad people dont have the common sense to realise the pixel count on the cars dont even match the background.


I understand the point you're making but wonder just why you are making it.

You seem to be suggesting we're all thick for commenting on what we all appreciate is simply a taster of where Audi may be going with the development of future models. Is it you think you're the only person on the planet who understands how the car industry works?

Thanks for your input but I think we're all well aware of the concept of a 'concept'.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

which is perfectly fine. cept none of it is from audi and can all be from a caffine high 6yo like me for all we know, which makes any of it completely irrelevant. The less people who care about crappy shoppy jobs the less shoppes there will be in the media, less crap there is in the haystack the easier it will be to find and identify the gold, over excited interweb lover fanbois fueling shoppies dont help.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

AV272 said:


> Concept pics on the 1st page look fantastic !












Imagine this as a black coupe with TT RS style front bumper and side skirt style, a nice rear spoiler, R8 V10 wheels and a longitudinal R5 2.5TFSI mid engine with quattro.
Where can i sign.


----------



## Anwise (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually i can't getting used to the looks of these "cars of the future". Look at this car:









This is another car witch will be introduced to the marked around 2012. I don't like the looks, and most of all, i hate electronic motors. Why? Thats very simple: I'm going to miss the sound. A car with no sound at all, i won't get the "special feeling" when you start the engine. And yes yes, i know that they are thinking of putting boxes in a car to give them car sound. But that should meen that everyone can choose how his car will sound. (Can you imagine? A tiny Smart with the sound of a V8 mustang? :wink: ) So when you're buying a ferarri, you are not special anymore.

The same with this Audi TT MK3. I quote R5T:


> New R4 is coming - and zero-emissions model based on e-tron concept is set to top the range


And our lovely sound is gone...

Anyway, this is what I think, and I can't see the beauty in these new cars. Maybe I should go with the future, but I really have something against these cars... 

Anton


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

R5T said:


> d0mokun said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I preferred the looks of the R4 in previous articles etc:
> ...


This car looks soo NICE


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

the upside down grill looks awefull.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow

i luv it, think it looks fantatstic, defo guna put my name down. 

dave


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> wow
> 
> i luv it, think it looks fantatstic, defo guna put my name down.
> 
> dave


The Red or the Gray one. ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I have put out a request for some photoshops, here is the first.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

R5T said:


> I have put out a request for some photoshops, here is the first.


Wow, that looks great Hans !
would be good if u can arange some more colours with photoshop amigo :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow

that seriuosly look scool in blue. Ive got an rs coming, wonder what ill get for part exchange when this baby hits the road. :twisted:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think that looks better than the R8


Have you seen a R8 in the flesh?

its nicer than a TT but does command the same low super car feel as the R8.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

if that is the future r4 im glad to see that theyve made the hard top a proper 2 seater. I asked iof i could have the rear seats removed from my ttrs which is on order, similar to the qs, try and get the weight down, but they said no :x

dave


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No open book for it yet with Audi, i've asked.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> No open book for it yet with Audi, i've asked.


Audi don't even have a clue if there will be a next gen TT or not.
There are even corridor chats that say the TT facelift will be more substantial to stretch his life time by a couple of years.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

R5T said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No open book for it yet with Audi, i've asked.
> ...


When will R4 be out? I have also heard rumours of the MK2 TT being the last TT, and the new R4 having a porsche chassis with audi engines.


----------

